# Jamaal Magloire



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

One of the bigger names the Wolves has been working on. The best way to get him is via the trade. Who will we need to include in the package for him. What do you think about this guy and is he a good fit for this team?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Anybody except for kg, Davis, McCants, Foye, and now James. Everyone else is fair game.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

would definately include griffin IMO, bogut smith and charlie V arent huge shot blockers and the bucks seem to be going with athletic big men who can run, eddie would fit that style.
not sure who else would be added into the deal, but:

james
foye
davis
KG
magloire

damn things would be lookin promising


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> would definately include griffin IMO, bogut smith and charlie V arent huge shot blockers and the bucks seem to be going with athletic big men who can run, eddie would fit that style.
> not sure who else would be added into the deal, but:
> 
> james
> ...


Milwaukee does not need Magloire with Bogut there, so it fits us better.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Griffin/Jaric + Hassell for Magloire? Yes please.


----------



## Cabron_James (Feb 2, 2006)

Milwaukee wants Banks maybe a sign and trade can be done that includes Jaric or Hassell to match up or Banks S&T, Jaric and Hassell cause I have read somewhere that Maglore's agent is looking for a close to max contract for him this summer, greedy *******.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Minny has a trade exception, I wish everyone knew this, they hardly need to make anything match unless they are sending Craig Smith, haha.


----------



## Cabron_James (Feb 2, 2006)

JBoog35 said:


> Minny has a trade exception, I wish everyone knew this, they hardly need to make anything match unless they are sending Craig Smith, haha.


How much is that trade exception???

I also heard that Minny has its bi-annual exception as well how much is that around $1.8 mill??


----------



## Waukee (Jul 14, 2006)

Cabron_James said:


> Milwaukee wants Banks maybe a sign and trade can be done that includes Jaric or Hassell to match up or Banks S&T, Jaric and Hassell cause I have read somewhere that Maglore's agent is looking for a close to max contract for him this summer, greedy *******.


 We don't need Marcus Banks, we already have Charlie Bell and Maurice Williams at PG and Williams will likely get an extention, we don't need another PG like Banks signed longterm when we already have two capable players there.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

JBoog35 said:


> Minny has a trade exception, I wish everyone knew this, they hardly need to make anything match unless they are sending Craig Smith, haha.


It's not as big of an asset as it seems. We can't trade Trenton Hassell and the exception (you don't actually "trade" an exception, but it seems easier to call it that) for Jamaal Magloire. You can't combine the exception and a player.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well theres rumors all over the place as to where magloire is going, i definately dont think hes staying with the bucks.
we need to be on the phone giving up anything that isnt KG, foye, mccants, james or ricky to get this done (doesnt leave a whole lot though lol)


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Exactly - no offence, but what would Milwaukee want?
Griffin's a possibility, but how long is Dan Gadzuric's contract? They won't want to pay him that huge salary to be the 4th or 5th bigman..
Hassell could fit, they need another defender, and a backup swingman.
Jaric could also fit, another ballhandler who can play 2 positions.

They're not too fond of Bobby Simmons anymore..
Anyone think a Simmons and Magloire for Ricky Davis + filler trade would be done?

Minnesota gets a starting center and small forward, Milwaukee gets an athletic swingman.
Say Antony Carter's the filler (gives them a veteran pg to mentor the young'uns).

Minnesota

C Magloire / Blount
PF Garnett / Griffen / Madsen
SF Simmons / Dupree / Reed
SG McCants / Hassell / Jaric
PG James / Foye / Hudson

Not too shabby!

Milwaukee

C Bogut / Gadzuric
PF Villanueva / Smith
SF Davis / 
SG Redd / 
PG Williams / Bell / Carter

I have no idea who Milwaukee has signed for swingman depth next year.. But still decent, considering Magloire's not wanted/needed, and Davis is an upgrade over Simmons.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

No way dude, I am not giving up Ricky for a avg. C and and an under avg. SF.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

I don't think Mchale will get rid of Ricky anyways because he's so in love with the guy.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i have not seen any magloire rumors to minnesota. 

i would LOVE to see magloire here. 10 and 10 any given night. solid man. 

has anyone heard any rumors?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

abwowang said:


> i have not seen any magloire rumors to minnesota.
> 
> i would LOVE to see magloire here. 10 and 10 any given night. solid man.
> 
> has anyone heard any rumors?


was a link to it a while back, no time to chase it up now though.

maybe later on, has been rumoured though


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

different_13 said:


> Exactly - no offence, but what would Milwaukee want?
> Griffin's a possibility, but how long is Dan Gadzuric's contract? They won't want to pay him that huge salary to be the 4th or 5th bigman..
> Hassell could fit, they need another defender, and a backup swingman.
> Jaric could also fit, another ballhandler who can play 2 positions.
> ...



Hell ya to that the bucks would be awesome

Mo Willaims
Michael Redd
Ricky Davis
Charlie Villanueva
Andrew Bogut


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i'd take that deal.

PG. James
SG. Foye
SF. Simmons
PF. KG
C. Magloire

now we've got foye to pick up the scoring load a bit we could afford to swap ricky and simmons on the wing... but magloire is a huge upgrade


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Meh, it'd never happen.
But could be made to work for both teams, I thought.

Do you think McCants will be back at all (in decent form) this year?
Or is it gonna be Hassell/Foye at the 2, along with Jaric perhaps?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I would not rush McCants this season, like they did to Amare but I am not in the team, so I don't know the actual plan of having McCants back. Unless Jaric is traded, Foye can play at 2. Hassell can play 3. He played 3 the entire 03-04 season.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

yea count mccants out...

i would rather not lose ricky davis


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

milwaukee says they would rather not trade magloire, that they want him to be a part of the team. however, magloire still wants out where he can play a bigger role and increase his value. this is his contract year... 

this was all on hoopshype.com


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

abwowang said:


> milwaukee says they would rather not trade magloire, that they want him to be a part of the team. however, magloire still wants out where he can play a bigger role and increase his value. this is his contract year...
> 
> this was all on hoopshype.com


As much as I love him to be in this squad but I don't see him coming. He's becoming costly and will ask more than we can offer.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

^ well he is an all star center!  haha


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

abwowang said:


> ^ well he is an all star center!  haha


WAS


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

looks like hes almost a blazer... darn

i was really hoping magloire would come to minny


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

abwowang said:


> looks like hes almost a blazer... darn


He will be traded for Blake, Skinner and Ha... What a deal for Portland! Milwaukee could've traded him for better players, for sure.


----------

